# Librerias de Protel o Multisim...



## monomanio (May 1, 2008)

Bueno mi duda aqui es que necesito hacer unos diagramas esquemáticos en donde viene involcrado patallas de LCD ( una linea y 16 caracteres)... o el mas utilizado Hitachi 44780.....Quiero saber si existen librerias para este modelo y lo puedo incorporar en mi esquematico...tengo las versiones de Protel y Multisim 8 (crakedos)....espero me puedan ayudar...o en su defecto sepan de algun programa simulador de CTOS. donde vengan LCD's  se los agradeceria...

Monomanio...


----------



## juanmpubill (May 4, 2008)

En el esquema solo tenes que poner una tira de postes de 16 contactos o un IDC macho de 2x8, ya que el LCD lo vas a conectar con un cable ribon.
Si esto no te alcanza el Proteus tiene librerias de LCD.
Yo generalmente para hacer impresos o esquematicos uso orcad, no tiene esquemas de LCD pero podes colocar un conector y con eso se representa el lcd.
En caso de querer si o si el LCD en orcad podes crear un componente.
Espero que esto te sirva.


----------



## monomanio (May 4, 2008)

Si claro q me sirve...gracias...

Saludos desde México DF!


----------

